# Leisure Battery



## keegolf (Feb 7, 2011)

We are looking to purchase a new leisure battery for our motorhome and somebody mentioned VARTA are they a good battery 

When an idea came to mind if we have two can they be linked so to provide double capacity available 

also i do not want to have any maintenance on it only charge it when necessary 

Or does anybody have any other makes to suggest

Thanks for your help


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Have a look here:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-88127-liesure.html+battery


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi

I've moved your post to the electrical sub forum. If you have a look in there you should find some posts about linking batteries.

there's one here


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

My MH has a pair of VARTA Semi-traction batteries, now six years old and still going strong   
When away we often pitch up for quite a few days without hook-up, so they have seen a relative tough life, we do though have a B2B which will give them a good whack of charge when we move on, they seem to like it :lol: :lol: 

BTW the MH is permanently on hook-up when at home and the charger is permanently on.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a single 90Ah Varta semi traction battery. My van is now 30 months old. We have camped for 3 nights off EHU four times in the past 6 months.

No problems at all with my battery, 
I have a 90 watt solar panel.


----------

